# Homemade DIY wooden toy chest



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like carpentry but I'm no pro, a neighbour had some 18mm mdf he was getting rid off so thought I'd put it to some good use.














































Lid is made from pine floorboards glued together with sash clamps





































Sanding and then paint










Staining the pine lid



















Attach hinges and lid stay










Finished product at home



















Hope you like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very smart that


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

i like it.. looks really good


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good job. 

You can never have enough boxes. The more boxes you have the more **** you're allowed to buy to fill them. :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great job that


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice project......now I think I need one of these!

How did you size/spec/test/align the gas strut?

I may just do a lift off lid to save the potential for trapped fingers.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You made a brilliant job of that.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love it, always respect home made stuff


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice , nice colours too. 

You could even add some foam on the top and wrap/staple material over for a nice kids seat.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent job that :thumb: Kudos to you buddy :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Very well done


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Smart:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Great work. whats the best way of cutting lengths of MDF?


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Finished article looks excellent - and saved a fortune I can imagine as these are not cheap in the shops.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Perry said:


> Finished article looks excellent - and saved a fortune I can imagine as these are not cheap in the shops.


I always start projects with these ideas......but once you buy a gas strut, hinges, skirting, trim pieces, pine floor boards, wood filler, under coat, 2 colours of paint and some stain you would be cheaper buying one, even though you got the MDF for free. :lol:

You might have some bits lying about, but probably a few to buy.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bero said:


> I always start projects with these ideas......but once you buy a gas strut, hinges, skirting, trim pieces, pine floor boards, wood filler, under coat, 2 colours of paint and some stain you would be cheaper buying one, even though you got the MDF for free. :lol:


Whilst true the satisfaction and pride comes from making it yourself and also knowing it will last! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Whilst true the satisfaction and pride comes from making it yourself and also knowing it will last! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Absolutely, I've always got a project on the go for similar reasons.

And what you learn is invaluable in the long term.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thats really nice, well made.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's really good :thumb:

I have enough fun just putting flat pack together !!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Top job there, I think you are a little modest about your joinery skills.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> Nice project......now I think I need one of these!
> 
> How did you size/spec/test/align the gas strut?
> 
> I may just do a lift off lid to save the potential for trapped fingers.


I bought the strut from eBay and it came with instructions to light it up. Didn't need a strut but looks quite nice and less than £2.



robertdon777 said:


> Nice , nice colours too.
> 
> You could even add some foam on the top and wrap/staple material over for a nice kids seat.


The colours match the skirting board and hallway in our house, leftover paint. Really blends in with the house

The next one I'm making is going to have a cushion for the kids and be in the bedroom.



LeadFarmer said:


> Great work. whats the best way of cutting lengths of MDF?


A circular saw and a long guide





















Bero said:


> I always start projects with these ideas......but once you buy a gas strut, hinges, skirting, trim pieces, pine floor boards, wood filler, under coat, 2 colours of paint and some stain you would be cheaper buying one, even though you got the MDF for free. :lol:
> 
> You might have some bits lying about, but probably a few to buy.


Yup mdf was free, had skirting lying about, nicked the hinges from my dad, had to buy architrave strut and pine for the lid and wood stain.

Feels good to knock it up yourself though.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks great fella! Really nice to see people still doing stuff themselves :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks fantastic, well done.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> I bought the strut from eBay and it came with instructions to light it up. Didn't need a strut but looks quite nice and less than £2.
> 
> The colours match the skirting board and hallway in our house, leftover paint. Really blends in with the house
> 
> ...


I made myself one of these a couple weeks ago for ripping sheets, works really well. A few advantages over your design.

No flex.

You can set the clamp further away from the cutting edge, so the clamps don't foul on the motor of the saw.

As you initially make the lower piece wider than needed your 1st cut trims it to the exact side you have a zero clearance guide on one side for a cleaner cut.:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Didn't quite understand that Bero?

Here's a pic of it where it stays now, the lighting makes the lid look lighter than it actually is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work mate, well done. :thumb:


----------

